# Deleting stored pics.



## BOPITY FUNK (Apr 18, 2008)

I have a number of saxpics on here of horns I had for sale last year, these are now obsolete --horns were sold.
How are they deleted??


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

I can delete them for you. Give me an idea of which ones you need removed (i.e. from what start date to what end date OR links to the attachments themselves), or all of them?


----------



## Henry D (Feb 26, 2006)

Mike-
Same issue! If you could "axe" all three I'd be (deeper) in your debt.
Henry

MIKE- I TAKE IT BACK. Though I have no idea where, mine are probably part of some old post which will make no sense if the pix are removed- as opposed to horns for sale pictures which become closer to irrelevant after the sale (though still of some use for reference on the model sold). My posts make little enough sense as it it...


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Hi Henry,

Cheers. If you find some that need deleting, let me know.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

BTW, I like it when old for sale posts are still around, complete with pics, it makes for a useful archive of values (or at least , asking prices) over the years.


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Pete Thomas said:


> BTW, I like it when old for sale posts are still around, complete with pics, it makes for a useful archive of values (or at least , asking prices) over the years.


I do as well, but only when they have linked the photos from an off site host. Attachments eat up storage space like no one's business.

Bopity Funk,

I removed the attachments as requested.

Cheers.


----------



## BOPITY FUNK (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks for that Mike, PM sent.


----------

